# i cant find a breeder.



## kthissucks (Jul 12, 2009)

ive looked all over the place and i cant find any local breeders... i live in central florida and does any one know about any close to the daytona beach area? or is there some kinda site i could go to find one?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

How many rats are you looking at getting?

Do you specifically only want to go to a breeder or are rescues a consideration? If you're open to adopting rats from a rescue then you can keep an eye out on all rat forums you can find. Goosemoose.com is apparently meant to always have a lot of rats for rehoming. 

You could also keep an eye out on petfinder.com. Here's the link when I searched in FL: http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea...d=rat&pet.Age=&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=FL

As for breeders, with a quick google search I've found these:

*Bellaratta's Nest
*
Fern Park / Central Florida
Hodges, Joanne "Bella"
Bellaratta's Nest
[email protected]
http://rattery.homestead.com/
RATS: Dumbos, Rex, Blues, Fawns, etc.


*Aimee's Rats Nest (ARN)*

Ocklawaha
Rats, breeder and rescue
Mice, breeder and rescue
I raise Dumbos, Dumbo hairless, rex, Rex dumbos, and standard rats and Satin Texel mice.
Language: English
http://aimeesrats.webs.com/
Aimee [email protected]


*Paradise Rockstar Rodentry (ROCK)*

Jacksonville
Rats, Mice, breeder
Rats, Mice, rescue
I am a breeder of Fancy rats and mice. I specialize in Dumbo rats including blues, berkshires, satins, and a variety of others. I also raise Long Haired Angora mice in a variety of colors, and satins. I also run rat and mouse Rescue.
Language: English
Shipping-Maybe, by air only, at buyer's expense
http://paradiserockstar.tripod.com/rodentry/
Tiffany [email protected]


*PK Rattery (PK)*

Titusville
Rats, breeder
Hobby breeder of dumbos and standards, in shades of blue, fawn/beige, and Siamese, in smooth and rex coats. Well socialized and healthy babies.
Language: English
Shipping-no, but may drive half way to meet you
Member of NARR, FL RMCA
http://www.pkrattery.com/
[email protected]


*Rat Roadhouse (R4)*

Pinellas Park
Rats, breeder
Hobby breeder in the St. Petersburg, FL area. Working with both hairless and fancy rats.
Language: English
Shipping-no (may be able to transport to Miami area)
Member of NARR
http://www.ratroadhouse.com/
Jacinta [email protected]


*The Zoo Tribe Rattery (ZT)
*

Longwood
Rats, breeder
I no longer offer baby rats to the general public, my policies are listed on my site.
Language: English
Shipping-no
Member of Florida RMCA
http://home.earthlink.net/~yldchyld/
[email protected]

Hopefully one of these options may be suitable for you.


----------



## kthissucks (Jul 12, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> How many rats are you looking at getting?
> 
> Do you specifically only want to go to a breeder or are rescues a consideration? If you're open to adopting rats from a rescue then you can keep an eye out on all rat forums you can find. Goosemoose.com is apparently meant to always have a lot of rats for rehoming.


it doesnt matter to me rescue sounds better i wasnt really even thinking about that option but ive tryed that website and none of the people listed are no where near me.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Join Florida Rat List and check their Rats for Rehoming Thread

http://floridarat.com/phpbb3/index.php


----------



## CSTR (Aug 13, 2009)

I know that Bella and Aimee have litters right now. I just got a girl from Bella two days ago. Aimee has a litter of Siamese on the way. But check the link LilSpaz posted to the Florida Rat List. Almost all of those breeders are on there.


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

that link is bogus. the site doesnt help unless you sign up and you can only sign up if you take a college financial aid survey.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

This post is also a few years old.


----------

